# Almond milk



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

My normal soy milk has been discontinued, sweetened ones kill my stomach and unsweetened arent as nice so decided to try almond milk,Absolutely loving it its perfect for cereal, less so for tea but its still very nice.Been having a lot of pains again recently, before trying the almond milk, and this week ive had killer pains every day,Though its got to be something else causing it im wondering if almond milk might be making it worse but its hard to test until i find out what else is causing it again.Does that make sense? could it cause my stomach pains tol be worse? I did a little google and it said it can happen if youve got issues with nuts which I dont as far as im aware


----------



## sweet226 (May 4, 2012)

It's probably the carageean in almond milk that is causing problems. A lot of people have a sensitivity. I finally had to stop drinking almond milk because it upset my stomach more than regular milk.


----------

